# Train or Bus



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm guessing there may be a topic like this, but which one do you like better, Train or Bus? Personally for me I like the train better, and I don't know why they have a "school bus" in CF...Possibly to make it even more kiddish..I hope they bring back the train for WFC and multiplayer in the 3DS version, and maybe have the bus to the city. (Maybe not a school bus)


----------



## Westie (Jul 24, 2010)

Train. I liked it when Joan was snoozing in the background.


----------



## Rene (Jul 24, 2010)

Train, first time ever i saw Blanka the cat


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 24, 2010)

I want a motorcycle and if you speed, the police come and arrest you and you spend the rest of your AC life as an prisoner.


----------



## Lobo (Jul 24, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 24 2010, 10:05:34 AM]I want a motorcycle and if you speed, the police come and arrest you and you spend the rest of your AC life as an prisoner.


That's nice xD

I liked the train but they should be a bit more creative and make something new...possibly a hot air balloon?


----------



## LuigiAnimalCrossing (Jul 24, 2010)

train for sure, the bus is so lonley. only capin to talk to. the train u got rover the train driver and joan in the backround. not to mention it looks better


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2010)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the hot air balloon idea!


----------



## Lobo (Jul 24, 2010)

KnightnDawn said:
			
		

> Lobo99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
They can make Rover operate it too!
or a new character that's s flying squirrel with a pilot's cap.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jul 24, 2010)

Removed Post.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 24, 2010)

Train. I despise the school bus. >=|


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2010)

I rather drive in a train besides driving in a bus.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 24, 2010)

I prefer the train.  There's no pedofile turtles there... or whatever he is haha.

I actually think it would be awesome if you could have your own car!!!


----------



## StarGamer50 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hard to decide.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I like trains better, although they should have a boat or something in Animal Crossing 3DS.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 27, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I think I like trains better, although they should have a boat or something in Animal Crossing 3DS.  :gyroidsideways:


^^^^
This


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 27, 2010)

Airplane.

@Gabby
He's a pedo kappa.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 28, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I prefer the train.  There's no pedofile turtles there... or whatever he is haha.
> 
> I actually think it would be awesome if you could have your own car!!!


Agreed! And that "turtle" thing is a kappa.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 28, 2010)

I prefer the train, although it'd be nice if you could wander about on the train while waiting =D


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm with TheYoshiGamer and Lobo99.  They should make something completely new.


----------



## Niall (Jul 31, 2010)

Train


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 2, 2010)

I prefer the train.
But imagine if they brought back Rover on to it.... *facepalm*


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 2, 2010)

Train.  I loved the dude sleeping in the background xD. & I liked it when you were able to draw the main guy's face or something.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you mean in real life or in the AC games? Bus for both, anyways.


----------



## fantanoice (Oct 8, 2010)

I always kinda liked the train because it was a train, but that cat dude (forgot his name) used to bug me a lot.

Though the bus had that driver that would always hit on my character. That always made me lol.

So I dunno, liked them both. Don't really prefer one over the other.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 8, 2010)

Train.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 24, 2010)

train, as the bus sucks


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 24, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Train.  I loved the dude sleeping in the background xD. & I liked it when you were able to draw the main guy's face or something.


That was Joan the Turnip seller.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 24, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the main guy was blanca


----------



## Lobo (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe an airplane or as I said before a hot air balloon
I liked the bus though


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 24, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 24, 2010)

what about a hovercraft


----------



## Envy (Nov 6, 2010)

The train was the best. Mostly because it was fun to see it come in from time to time. I also loved hearing it. It was an aspect that gave AC its special feeling. I've really missed that in the newer games. The gate is lame.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 6, 2010)

The train had that effect that actually made you want to see it, It always sounded a whistle when It was pulling up, and It was nice to see a clear animation that gave me a feeling of hope.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 6, 2010)

The train, definitely.
The bus kind of had an "empty" feeling. Seeing as how you and the bus driver were the only ones in there. If they maybe added a few neighbors in there, it'd be better.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2010)

The train obv. The bus is *censored.2.0*!!!


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Nov 21, 2010)

Train ^_^


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the train in AC Gamecube. The bus is annoying, I don't see why Kapp'n has to talk to you. 
I wish there was some other way of getting around too, like a SEGWAY! that would be amazing.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 13, 2011)

cupcakeluv45 said:


> I like the train in AC Gamecube. The bus is annoying, I don't see why Kapp'n has to talk to you.
> I wish there was some other way of getting around too, like a SEGWAY! that would be amazing.


Noticing how the last post in this thread was made over a year ago? Use the New Posts tab to find newer topics, so people won't get annoyed by you.


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

I am siding with the majority of the community when I say that the train was definitely the best. I loved using it to travel from town to town and I personally think it suits the game a bit more than a bus or taxi. I am so excited to know that it's in the 3DS game again!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2012)

I quite liked going by train, it's just the whole setting of it had a different atmosphere to it than the actual bus. I think it would have been better if you went by train to the city in LGTTC because your town is practically in the country side, then suddenly just by a short bus ride you reach a large city full of hustle and bustle. It's a little strange, but a well. xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 22, 2012)

The bus was completely stupid, a yellow school bus to go to the city? The only path it had was to go though my townhall over a river then though Tom Nooks before crashing into a cliff side. The train however was a nice idea it gave the town ah more "open" feel to it which would also look great with the 3d on.


----------



## jebug29 (Jan 22, 2012)

I love the train. I loved the warm feel and talking to Rover. I liked Kapp'n being at the docks waiting to sing for me .


----------



## MasterC (Jan 22, 2012)

I love trains more than buses (preferably in video games). My favorites would be the train that takes you to Poshly Heights from Paper Mario: The Thousand year door, Link's train in Spirit Tracks, and The Animal Crossing train.


----------



## rosewatson (Jul 10, 2012)

I really like to travel by train. Train is very faster than the bus and I really enjoying travelling by train.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 20, 2012)

i loved the train a lot more since it seemed to feel more natural in the animal crossing world.. and it made the top of the town look cooler. xD plus didn't anyone else realize.. it's a short school bus. LOL


----------



## Mr.Saturn (Jul 31, 2012)

Train. I always like things better when they are on a track, and cant go wherever the driver wants it to go.


----------



## LordSquid (Aug 28, 2012)

Train. I thought the bus was pretty lame, and it's cool because you get a train station in your town.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

We are getting the train again in AC3DS.


----------



## Kimmy (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the train better oh how do u get those pics for your sinagture


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Kimmy said:


> I like the train better oh how do u get those pics for your sinagture



Use photoshop to edit
Use Photobucket to find pictures

I didnt make my signature banner though, FrozenPhoenix did.


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 18, 2012)

Either way someone annoying will talk to me, so...


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 4, 2012)

There's just somethin' about trains man. Somethin'.


----------



## FireExhaust (Oct 5, 2012)

Both are fine for me, but I mostly prefer the train.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

I prefer the train. There's a train in my hometown that always fires its horn about when I go to sleep, so I find the sound of trains very soothing. But I hate that I have to talk to Rover every fricken' time. I much prefer Kapp'n, creepy as he may be.


----------



## Anna (Oct 6, 2012)

The train


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 8, 2012)

I've only ever had wild world so I had that damn taxi -.- But after looking at the different videos on youtube I think the train looks nicest. There's just something about it that makes it that little bit special. I like how the train tracks are always there and the train goes by every now and then, it's just makes it a lot nicer. The taxi was just irritating..


----------



## revika (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely the train. Nintendo got that right about them - they have a nostalgic feel, possibly due to the train in GC. Taxi was neat since it would be raining heavily, and that was soothing as well.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 14, 2012)

Trains are better to me. That's partially because I love trains. Not so much buses and taxis.


----------



## xflo555 (Oct 16, 2012)

The train is definitely the best. I miss hearing the train pulling up, "chooo-CHOOOOO"!
I can't wait to hear the train again in AC3DS.

*I even named my dog after the monkey (Porter) at the train station


----------



## Dylab (Oct 17, 2012)

Train beats bus


----------



## Elijo (Oct 17, 2012)

Trains! Definitely trains! It seems more comforting than the taxi and bus.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2012)

I've always preferred the train journeys, no idea why, but it might be the same as what Kumarock, really.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

I loved the way the train introduction feels. I'm so used to seeing buses and taxis around the city areas that it feels like moving to your village isn't that big of a deal. Mom and Dad are probably an hour away, tops. Probably not because I know there are buses that travel long distances, but it just makes me feel like the trip isn't that long. With the train it somehow felt so much more adventurous.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 19, 2012)

Train .


----------



## bilvy (Oct 23, 2012)

i hated how lonely the bus was all the time )): i got really excited when i found rover there once, but he was only interested in my WiiConnect24 or whatever it was he was trying to set up. I'd like to see other villages on the bus

Out of the two I'd pick train though, I guess? I liked listening to the noises of the track and whatnot, I'm excited for another version of a train in Jump Out

my favourite out of all of them is the taxi though :B it'S SO CUTE i love little detailed things and weh it was just nice, aside from not having any possibility of seeing other people aboard


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 23, 2012)

I definitely prefer the train and I'm very glad that it's making a return in AC:JO. It's going to be very nostalgic coming in by train 
I don't know what it is that I prefer about the train over the bus or taxi, but I just do.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 23, 2012)

I realized another reason why I love the train more than the bus or taxi. If my memory serves me correctly, I have rode in a passenger train twice in my life. Both involving trips with either school or girl scouts. I don't remember much from back then, but I remember the feeling of excitement as I heard the train roll over the tracks.

There was also a train track right next to the park my grandmother took me to all the time. Whenever a train would go by all the kids would rush from the playground equipment and run to the fence to see the trains roll by. Whenever the whistle blew in Population Growing I'd remember all those times I'd watch the trains as a child and just makes me feel so happy.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 28, 2012)

Absolutely the train.

It just has a better vibe arriving in your new town on a train instead of a taxi or bus. It feels like more of an occasion.

It's the same in real life too though, I enjoy train journeys much more than bus or car journeys. I guess it's because you're less restricted and you usually get a table.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 28, 2012)

I prefer the train. Much more nostalgic and gives a calm feeling


----------



## TrainerRosie (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the train is better. I liked how if you waited for a while, a monkey would come by.   I like how if you wait a while, you can hear Kapp'n whistle in the bus, but it isn't as good. I missed Rover and Blanca when AC:CF came out.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the train. More fun then a bus.


----------



## DaggerQ (Nov 4, 2012)

train


----------



## Kaia (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, the train, for sure! :0 I thought it gave the game its own lovely charm in the GC version. Hearing the sound of the train whistle is so nostalgic, I remember hearing that sound every morning when I was a kid. I don't like the bus >-> Kapp'n is even creepier on the bus. The train reminds me of when I met Rover years ago


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna say the train too. The bus just wasn't as exciting to me. I also think the train station is more interesting than the bus stop. I was kinda hoping New Leaf would have an airplane or something, but I'm fine with the diesel train


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 17, 2012)

I liked the train. It had a nicer feel to it. I like the look of it better than the bus too.


----------

